# Free flying disabled birds?



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

Hi after catching some feral pigeons and giving appropriate treatment, (parasites and injuries). I now have two mated pairs. A 10 year old racer with two toes and a speckled white dove with one leg; Two healthy young birds. Both pairs have laid. They are all currently clipped.
My question is can / should I fly these birds once they have moulted? Or should they be kept in an avery?
Both pairs are currently incubating eggs. I read somewhere about not letting out parent birds? 
They are all kept outdoors, and are locked away at night. They have freeish range of the garden during daylight.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Due to their age and disabilities, it is safer to keep them contained in an aviary or loft. They are vulnerable to predators if left to fly free.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would not let them fly when they have eggs or babies, that is the general rule.

Many people have and have regretted it when the parent bird didn't return and they have to learn to hand rear.

I would keep them inside an aviary, if you allow their wings to grow out as their homing ability is questionable and any disability would leave them vulnerable to a predator attack..


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Containment*

I would say that because of their older age, and the fact that they are also disabled, they would be at risk of predators if allowed free-flight. I recommend an appropriate sized cage/aviary.


----------

